# clc 1134 vs klien backpack



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

bubba said:


> So I know a lot of people don't like the idea of the backpack tool bag. I however think its the best option for me. I've got 10 floors and about 2 miles worth of belt that I work on. So to the question, has anyone had both? Perfer one over the other? I really like the veto, just can't make myself spend that kind of money on a bag right now. Pictures are always helpful lol. Thanks in advance!


I looked at the Klein, not very impressive. The material is thin and feels more like a jacket than a toolbag.
The CLC is at the very least, heavier material.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

The klein has lasted me almost 2 years now. 

I beat the **** out of it too. Both indoors, and out doors, and thousands of miles on the back of my motorcycle


----------



## bubba (Dec 27, 2013)

mikeh32 said:


> The klein has lasted me almost 2 years now.
> 
> I beat the **** out of it too. Both indoors, and out doors, and thousands of miles on the back of my motorcycle


Have any pics of it loaded? Do the tools fit in the pouches decent?


----------



## bubba (Dec 27, 2013)

Wpgshocker said:


> I looked at the Klein, not very impressive. The material is thin and feels more like a jacket than a toolbag.
> The CLC is at the very least, heavier material.


I think I like the look of the clc better, but looks play no role in this decision. Just looking for good functionality and durability


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I will take a pic 2morrow while at work for you guys.


----------



## bubba (Dec 27, 2013)

mikeh32 said:


> I will take a pic 2morrow while at work for you guys.


Thanks man:thumbsup:


----------



## seige (Apr 22, 2013)

I work at a large amusement park and have to walk around with my tools while we are open. I use the Klien backpack and i love it! I am able to load all my hand tools, and some safety gear and walk around comfortably. They put some thought into it and the pouches fit all my tools good. I will try and snap some pics of it tomorrow.

Have had it for 8 months now and minimal signs of wear.


----------



## bubba (Dec 27, 2013)

seige said:


> I work at a large amusement park and have to walk around with my tools while we are open. I use the Klien backpack and i love it! I am able to load all my hand tools, and some safety gear and walk around comfortably. They put some thought into it and the pouches fit all my tools good. I will try and snap some pics of it tomorrow.
> 
> Have had it for 8 months now and minimal signs of wear.


Awesome! Seems like no one has the clc lol.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

here's what I carry daily











This is an earlier pic from a cleaning of all the loose parts, wire nuts, etc...


----------



## bubba (Dec 27, 2013)

zwodubber said:


> here's what I carry daily
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lookin setup! I pulled the trigger on the clc 1134 this morning. Went with it over the Klein for 3 reasons..1- it has the sternum strap, 2-has 2 large zipped compartments compared to the 1 on the Klein and 3-it was only $53.xx with free shipping on eBay lol. I'll get pics put here and the tool bag thread as soon as I get it.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

bubba said:


> Good lookin setup! I pulled the trigger on the clc 1134 this morning. Went with it over the Klein for 3 reasons..1- it has the sternum strap, 2-has 2 large zipped compartments compared to the 1 on the Klein and 3-it was only $53.xx with free shipping on eBay lol. I'll get pics put here and the tool bag thread as soon as I get it.


cool, be sure to post pics, I'm always looking for new options


----------



## bubba (Dec 27, 2013)

zwodubber said:


> cool, be sure to post pics, I'm always looking for new options


Will do :thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Did you guys check out the clc 1132?


----------



## bubba (Dec 27, 2013)

gilbequick said:


> Did you guys check out the clc 1132?


I did check out the 1132, just didn't really care for it. I got the 1134 in today, shipping got delayed due to the weather. Hopefully I'll have time this evening to get it loaded up. I'll get pictures up asap.


----------



## Okie123 (Jan 1, 2014)

I have the Klein bag and I've been happy with it. Carries what I need and I've beat it up pretty good for about two years and if the material wasn't dirty you would think its new. It's held up great. It's nice to have your hands free and be able to carry other things. I would recommend it. Half the people in my shop have one.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 11, 2012)

Pics buddy?


----------



## bubba (Dec 27, 2013)

Sorry for the delay, been very busy. I'll try and get some taken this evening and post em up.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

On ebay right now...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Klein-Ideal...450?pt=Tool_Boxes_Storage&hash=item23354e97b2


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

These backpacks interested me til I tried fitting my longer shank tools in them. Six incn nut drivers and 8 inch Klein cushion grips flop around like crazy because the handle is an inch and a half above the pocket opening. And I don't like the three inch wide pockets for the same reasons. I like the pack idea. I just wish for a tool tote 20 inches tall they could put a row of narrow pockets across the top row for holding the longer tools. Otherwise, pretty good solution storing tools.


----------



## adamv7010 (Mar 21, 2011)

Satch said:


> These backpacks interested me til I tried fitting my longer shank tools in them. Six incn nut drivers and 8 inch Klein cushion grips flop around like crazy because the handle is an inch and a half above the pocket opening. And I don't like the three inch wide pockets for the same reasons. I like the pack idea. I just wish for a tool tote 20 inches tall they could put a row of narrow pockets across the top row for holding the longer tools. Otherwise, pretty good solution storing tools.


This is my only complaint with the Klein backpack...but I've yet to use a Klein bag that had pockets deep enough for those things. 

I picked my Klein backpack up from the supply house for 50$ since it was the last one they had in stock 

sent while driving recklessly


----------



## noble (Feb 18, 2013)

Since I designed the 1134, I would like to know why people like the klein over the 1134. (1134 was made several years before the Klein)

Weight of the rubber base, one compartment vs. two? 

Or just because it has a klein logo on it?


It is kind of lame they copied many details of 1134, and slapped a rubber base on it. They probably got the rubber base idea from the AWP POS.


Any Canadian users post their thoughts on the Kunys 1133?


----------



## RyeGuyCarby (Sep 24, 2013)

noble said:


> Any Canadian users post their thoughts on the Kunys 1133?


The rubber base is a big dealbreaker as I use my Klein backpack for my meters and as a troubleshooting kit; keeps mositure out of the base when setting it down on snow or damp surfaces. The rubber base also helps keep it upright a little easier.

But in truth its really hard to find one in Calgary, i had planed on buying the clc backpack, however no one had it in stock...whereas I can go to almost any wholesaler and see the Klein for sale.

Its hard for me to justify buying a tool bag when I cant play around with one first.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

noble said:


> Any Canadian users post their thoughts on the Kunys 1133?


Kunys and CLC are the same.


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

zwodubber said:


> here's what I carry daily
> 
> This is an earlier pic from a cleaning of all the loose parts, wire nuts, etc...


can I have one of those extra strippers you have there?? im sure you dont need 3


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

noble said:


> Since I designed the 1134, I would like to know why people like the klein over the 1134. (1134 was made several years before the Klein)
> 
> Weight of the rubber base, one compartment vs. two?
> 
> ...


Do you work for CLC? Just wondering. I will say that so far I have not been impressed with any of Klein's synthetic bags or pouches. They are not horrid but not worth the greenbacks. I really like their leather stuff and find my 5167 poouch to be about the most efficiently laid top pouch for electricians Ihave used. Mine is fifteen years old and is carried daily. 

A bloke at work has one of the clc packs and likes it a lot. I am unsure if it ks an 1132 or 1134. What is the 1134 like for long shank tools? Thank you.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

noble said:


> Since I designed the 1134, I would like to know why people like the klein over the 1134. (1134 was made several years before the Klein)
> 
> Weight of the rubber base, one compartment vs. two?
> 
> ...


Do you work for CLC? Just wondering. I will say that so far I have not been impressed with any of Klein's synthetic bags or pouches. They are not horrid but not worth the greenbacks. I really like their leather stuff and find my 5167 poouch to be about the most efficiently laid out pouch for electricians Ihave used. Mine is fifteen years old and is carried daily. 

A bloke at work has one of the clc packs and likes it a lot. I am unsure if it ks an 1132 or 1134. What is the 1134 like for long shank tools? Thank you.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry for the dbl. post.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

I think the 1132 looks cool, but it looks like it actually holds too much. That sucker must weigh 90lbs when full!


----------

